
500px to shut down API access - ftclausen
(Text below from email update)<p>Hi there,<p>In January, we removed public access to our API. 500px has always fostered creativity with technology, but due to shifting business priorities, we’ve now decided to shut down the API completely. This decision is part of a larger strategic shift—focusing our energy on continuing to build the world’s best photography community at 500px.com, as well as strengthening our asset protection and improving our site’s performance.<p>As of June 15, we’ll be shutting down all access to the API, which means you will no longer be able to use it to pull images or data.<p>Questions? Feel free to email help@500px.com.<p>Thanks,<p>The 500px Team
======
msie
Boo

